# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Help-how to remove 'over bath' glass shower screen?

## lolichka

Hi,
we have a bath screen that hangs on one side of the bath and is fixed to a tiled wall. 
Is there an easy way to remove the bath screen without destroying the bath or wall tiles? 
I've noticed there are screws at the top and bottom of both bath screen panels with a piano hinge that has been riveted on. 
The glass has a black rubber strip as well as silicon running around the aluminium frame. 
Should I unscrew the screws at the top and bottom of the frame firsts and try and prise the aluminium frame from the glass or is there anyother order I need to do this in?  
House is 20 odd years old so I would imagine it's firmly in place. 
Any pointers please? 
Thanks  :Redface: )

----------


## lolichka

I think i've found the answer  http://www.renovateforum.com/f205/sh...estions-92809/ 
Thanks oldsaltoz!

----------


## lolichka

remove the darn shower screen over bath configuration! 
For those contemplating removing their shower screen over their bath for a shower curtain it really does open up the bathroom so much more. I know that you can get frameless type shower screens but without having our semi frameless one there now gosh it really makes the bathroom appear so much larger and absolutely love it not being there (plus it will be so much easier bathing 3 kids now)! 
I have a snappy press and just snapped some plastic colour matching snaps to the bottom of the shower curtain to add extra weight so it doesn't lift/stick. 
I did want to ask though - is it 'normal' for an over the bath shower screen frame to be pop riveted to the channel that is screwed into the wall - basically there was no way to remove it from the wall other than to yank it off! I don't know if anyone else has ever run into that problem trying to remove a screen installed some 20 odd years ago... 
it's out - so I am happy LOL

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Simply drill the head of the rivet off and push it out the other side, remove the glass then remove the 'U' channel form the tiled wall, normally screwed to the wall. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

